# Member feedback regarding "help wanted"



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Fellow members, the mods and admins have been discussing a "help wanted" type section. We have all seen a quite a few "drive by posters" throwing out looking for contractor ads. The mods and admins have been discussing rules and ettiquette to allow this, make it valuable while trying to not to ruffle a bunch of feathers.

One of the criteria being considered is requiring a minimum post count before "help wanted" ads would be allowed. This should help weed out the one and done posters.

Lets use this thread as a way for you to provide feedback on how you would like to see this implemented. Keep in mind, it may not be possible to accomodate all the requests, but we do value your feedback.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Id say minimum 15 posts and minimum 1 week as member


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

:thumbsup: let the company posting know a pricelist must be included or risk removal of their wanted ad.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Good points but we'll never see a recruiter post 15 times before posting an ad, and the second one won't fly with them either. 

Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I think if you want the help wanted that is good. I also say that if they post for help wanted after reading the rules anywhere but there they should post they should be banned. And have their post removed. And put on a list for scumbags. (or something to that affect )


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Make them pay for a background check


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Make them pay for a background check


A credit rating would be nice too


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Just create the sub forum, and let em post/recruit away. At the end of the day, you are all business owners and YOU are on the hook for making the proper business decision. Some people can make a $20 GC work, some can't. 

In either case, there are far too many seasoned and educated people among this forum that any sort of "shady" practices will be sniffed out in a flash. 

*Besides...I enjoy watching you all beat the tar out of the One Hit Wonders anyhow.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Aren't "help wanted" adds for employers looking for employees? Should be called "services needed" or something along those lines. I like the idea of a sub-forum and let it fly!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> *Besides...I enjoy watching you all beat the tar out of the One Hit Wonders anyhow.






I knew it wouldn't be long until some one went the spectator sport route. :lol:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the sub forum is a good idea. That way we keep all such posts on one spot.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Defiantly sub-forum format. No restrictions like multiple posts or pricelists. We are all big boys, if we can't sniff out a crack-head, its our own fault. (sniff - crack...hmmm, don't they smoke that stuff?)

But, I would require one thing, contact information. Not just a phone number or email. I'd like to know who they are, where they are located (physical address) and a full name of a contact. Not just - send email to Jim at [email protected]

They can at least be vetted a bit before we get involved with them.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello my name is Aaron with Aladay LLC.
We are located in Silver springs nevada.
Here is our company information....insert website all company Contact information here.....

We are currently looking for the following,,,,

As a company that prides itself in providing the highest quality services possible
we understand the value of well educated and knowledgable Contractors therefore we do give National Property Preservation Guild Members a first look and careful consideration....
While our company does have an extensive coverage area we are not a ROM. This is an employment opportunity.
Our pay days are the 15th and last day of the month.
We offer.....
Please visit our website at...for all information regarding this opportunity and pricing available from our company.

Did you really think I wasn't going to do the shameless self-promotion thing????

But a format along the line of...

#1 Who are you
#2 What do you need
#3 Where do you need
#4 If you do Sub work...where is it coming from...if your company is like our we will not accept work that has been subbed...we only work with lenders and local banks and private accounts....


A format along the lines of providing some information...this way we don't get someone coming back on defending their position while not answering the questions they are apologizing for not answering....

There has to be some format requirements...all this making us jump through hoops only to find out they pay 15 bucks for grass cuts and 40 buck for wints is ...well you insert the adjective....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Valley said:


> I think if you want the help wanted that is good. I also say that if they post for help wanted after reading the rules anywhere but there they should post they should be banned. And have their post removed. And put on a list for scumbags. (or something to that affect )


Cant say scum bag ( you can think it ) but instead a list of " companies I would rather not do business with " thats the PC way to say id rather get butt raped by an aids infected pit bull than work for those Mer Effers


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I knew it wouldn't be long until some one went the spectator sport route. :lol:



Making popcorn this should be fun if your feathers,get ruffled easy this aint a place for the sparrows to fly


----------

